# Any reason to fear blowing Pioneer speakers?



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

The 6x9 in the trunk are just bass. They have no high frequency in the speaker wires. If you like having alot of bass, your door speakers will only last so long before they blow. If you like alot of bass, dump the 6x9 and slam up some 10inch subs right were the 6x9 were. You have a factory crossover so no highs will go to the 10's.. The 10's will produce alot more bass than the 6x9, alowing you to turn down the bass on radio and still having plenty of bass through the subs. Wont have to worry about blowing the door speakers.


----------

